# Operas from Mozart & Rossini sung in Czech with new libretto texts



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

In the Czech republic there is a locally quite famous ballad singer Jaromír Nohavica. He lives in Ostrava, an old Silesian mining city in the north of Moravia. He composes his own music on his own texts. I guess every Czech knows him.

Recently he has ventured into something new, that has received an enormous success: he writes new libretto texts on 'old' operas from Mozart & Rossini. Lots of young people who used to come to his concerts now are being introduced into the world of opera. The Nohavica libretti are funny & brimming with jest that common people grab immediately but even reach poetic high grounds: just like the Da Ponte libretti in Mozart's days. Well, isn't this an intelligent way to bring opera to the millions?

http://www.novinky.cz/kultura/395357-nohavica-gratuluje-lazebnikovi-sevillskemu.html
(with Google translate one is able to read Czech)


----------

